# Slightly Different Hack Idea for unused S2's



## plbowler (Mar 29, 2010)

I have read up on Tivo hacks and I think mine is a bit different.

How would I go about installing a Linux Distro on an unused series 2?

The only purpose I would use it for would be to run Amarok and maybe a bit of web surfing. NO VIDEO WATCHING, just Audio via uPnP from my freeNAS server, via wireless.

I'd need the USB to work as well as the Audi and Video outs
I suppose the Digital Out sould be a sweet bonus too.

I read more than a few comments in regards to installing Linux on a Series2 as resulting in an "underpowered linux machine" and I thought:
"I could use a few of those", the problem is that those discussions don't seem to go anywhere so I'm a bit lost.

I have three unused Series2's 
R10
Hughes CD-DVR40
Phillips DSR708

any help is appreciated.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can put a Debian MIPS distro on them. The R10 will require a PROM mod as well.

You will have no access to the video/audio output without knowlege of the Broadcom chips involved, and that is only available with an NDA.


----------

